# Tiger sur un eeepc 1000 HD ?



## naas (21 Juillet 2010)

en parlant de hackintosh et en attendant de voir un ipad avec macosx

je m'essaie à créer une discussion.

Apres de moultes essais j'ai laissé tomber l'install d'un vieux tiger sur une eeeeeeeepc, impossible de changer le bios.
donc si quelqu'un sait le faire, qu'il se présente :king:


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

Moi j'ai reussi l'install de snow léopard sur un packard bell dot s mais il me manque des .kext (pas de son, pas de wifi) et il fallait également utiliser clavier+souris externe, donc j'ai également laissé tomber ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

Plutôt leopard  : http://www.mymacnetbook.com/compatibility-chart/
Compatible apparemment , j'avais tenté sur mon dell mini 9 , mais javais trouvé ça trop instable et les 1024X600 ne sont pas du tout adaptés à Os x .


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2010)

oh oh :love:


----------

